# ez-pro dovetail jig



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. So I purchased a ez-pro the other day tryed reading the instructions but well there not real great. So did a youtube search and found a few video's. I tryed setting bit highth as said in the vedeo, by setting jig on the base of router, then raising it to just touching the highth fence. Measuring the width of the wood, it read 3/4" so that is what I measured, and set it for, but when trying to rout, I found that the bit was so high that the shaft was above the cutter by about 1/4", burning into the wood. 

I then set the bit by the wood and added in the thickness of the jig. I tryed cutting a bit then, it now looks much better. I have yet to try cutting the other side so don't know how close or far off I am.

If anyone here has tryed using this jig and has any tips for me, please shoot them to me. I'm kinda out in the dark on this one. I have yet to hear back from customer service.


----------

